# Swollen sheath Graphic pics



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Alright this is not my horse. He's a friend's and two vets have been out and are baffled. My own vet is on his way out now, but no one seems to have seen this before. 

13 year old Tennessee Walking Horse/ Draft cross gelding. Monday he had slight swelling on his sheath area. Either last night or this morning the swelling ballooned up to this. It is his whole sheath area, he can't fully retract his penis, and goes along his belly and down one leg. He can't currently stand because of the swelling. He is dribbling urine every time he moves. Its clear with no smell. The vet is testing for Pigeon Fever but results won't be back for 10 days. He's on an antibiotic, but clearly he needs more help now. 

He's eating and drinking fine. No fever. 

Any idea?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Poor guy. No clue here what is could be. I hope your friend gets an answer soon.

Is he getting any anti-inflammatory meds?


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never heard of pigeon fever popping up anywhere but the neck/shoulder area o: Doesn't mean it's not possible I suppose, but poor baby


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I did not see the photos, and probably don't have anytring to offer diagnostically, but it is a huge problem if he cannot fully retract his penis. He is at risk of loss of circulation to it and could lose part of it. If the vets do not know this is happening they should be told asap.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Bedhead said:


> I've never heard of pigeon fever popping up anywhere but the neck/shoulder area o: Doesn't mean it's not possible I suppose, but poor baby


It can also much less commonly form internal abscesses or infections in the legs, both of which are pretty bad situations. I've never heard of it in the sheath area. 

I would be really concerned about the horse being he's unable to stand, but I can't really give any advice on what the best course of action may be. Last month my horse had a really swollen sheath and underside, and it ended up being fluid accumulation as a result of lymphoma  Keep us updated, I'm curious to know what it may be.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I just recently saw a mule with that kind of swelling, confirmed pigeon fever.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

My vet, with 35 years of experience came out, he's an amazing vet, only one I'd trust with my herd. 

He checked him out, did an ultrasound, and he does think its an internal abscess, possibly pigeon fever, but he's never seen pigeon fever in our area. Or a rectal tumor putting pressure and swelling. 

He pumped him full of anti-inflammatory, and pain meds and they managed to get the horse to stand and loaded in a trailer. He's being taken to a surgery center, to see if they can save him.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

What did the ultrasound show? Poor guy, I hope they can help him. Unfortunately, pigeon fever seems to be popping up in places where it hasn't been seen before. I've personally never heard of a horse having both the leg infections AND internal abscesses at the same time, but I do suppose anything is possible and I'm not overly familiar with the disease. For a period of time they though that may be what was wrong with my boy (internalized pigeon fever) with the ventral swelling he had going on.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

PV seems to pop up pretty much everywhere. The mule I saw was in SW CO. The treating vet is waiting for the abscesses to mature and will lance then.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I'm not sure exactly what he saw. I wasn't there when the ultrasound was taken, but the vet was pretty sure it was an internal abscess. 

As far as I know, PF was in the panhandle earlier this year, but we are a good 200 miles from there, but I guess its possible. 

Where its causing his penis to be unable to retract and the difficulty standing , they don't feel comfortable waiting for it to come to a head. From my understanding, and due understand I'm getting this second hand from a hysterical owner, they are going to try and lance it at the surgery center.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Please keep us updated. This is quite out of ordinary and I'm interested to know how it goes. Fingers crossed for the poor horse!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Pigeon Fever: Myths and Misconceptions | TheHorse.com


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe try giving him an antihistamine! Maybe he laid on a nest of something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I am sorry she is having to deal with this, but glad he is getting good care.. Wishing for the best for him.

Several years ago I had a friend who lost a horse to pigeon fever, in an area it was practically unheard of to occur. I never say never, anymore.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Small update: He's at the vet hospital being evaluated. 

So far the prognosis isn't good in the financial department. The vet hospital wouldn't even look at him until his owner put $1,000 down. She payed that, but she's not sure how much more she can afford to try and save him. 

She's currently considering euthanasia. This is a 13 year old horse, that already has severe founder and insulin resistance. She's having to look at his comfort, and also the financial aspect.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thats so sad!  i hope there is a way to save him and not brake the bank. if she has to put him down though at least he wont be suffering anymore


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Unfortunately almost any time a horse needs to be brought into our main clinic in town for an emergency like this it's going to be at least a $1000 deposit and add up to a lot more. From my reading back when we thought internal pigeon fever abscesses were what may be wrong with my horse the mortality rate was quite high and treatment prolonged and expensive, so considering euthanasia may be best for the sake of the horse's well being and the owners bank account if they can confirm that's the problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing. Scary situation.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

He didn't make it. 

He was taken to the vet hospital and they examined him, and did another ultrasound. They said their appeared to be a mass, but it didn't look like tissue, so probably an internal abscess They wanted to euthanize him in the trailer. But his owner wanted to give him another shot. 

She took him home, and my vet started him on IV antibiotics, and he was eating and drinking fine, but still down. Than about 3am he started convulsing, and the vet had to put him down. 

They are waiting for results of the blood test to see if it was pigeon fever. His owner didn't do a necropsy so we wont really know without the test.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for the update. Sorry for your friends loss. The blood test will at determine if it was indeed pigeon fever, or not.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

So sorry for your friend's loss.....


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that the poor guy didn't make it. It's always so horrible to lose them like that  Please let us know if you hear the results of the test... too bad they're not doing an autopsy to get some answers, but of course that's always up to the owner...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your friend's loss


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of this family member.

My old gelding had an issue like this last summer. I called the vet immediately and she determined it was a bee sting. Gave him an antihistamine and he was fine. Just FYI for people seeing the photos...looked very similar.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Saw something similar. Horse dribbling urine. His swelling was from urine needing somewhere to go. He had a grapefruit sized enterolith. Horse was put down as he'd never have survived the surgery.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Hope your horse is ok . My horse did have a wee bit like it but nothing as bad looking but that was because he likes rubbing him self on the ground before he gets up after a roll . He did it by moving back and fall ward . The vet did come out and came me stuff plus said other horse,s do to it . But l can not REMMBER the name as it was a long time a go and even all thou he still does it . He does not do it offen plus it does not cause him harm now even all thou it some things looks a wee bit bigger but I know when he does as there is always a wee bit of dirt near it . But as I said his was never as bad as that . Again I hope your horse is ok. From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

Sincere condolences to your friend in the loss of her gelding. She can rest in the knowledge that she gave him every chance for survival that she could give.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I just reread the 4 above me I am so so sorry for NOT reading right but I have not been to well any way I am sorry about your friends loss . I should have read it right instead of me putting down what he had and did when it would be up setting so I sorry . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

